#ubuntu-cat 2011-10-24
<unikone> #ubuntu-cat
<unikone> #ubuntu-cat
<unikone> #ubuntu-cat
<unikone> hola bona nit
<unikone> hola
<unikone> ara si hi ha algu?
<unikone> busco usuaris d'ubuntu
<unikone> suposo que aqui ho sereu tots xDC
<unikone> #barcelona
<unikone> ola alexm
#ubuntu-cat 2011-10-25
<unikone> hola
<aaa> hola
<aaa> hi ha algú?
<aaa> volia comentar una cosa de l'ubuntu
<aaa> ningú?
#ubuntu-cat 2012-10-22
<agallego> bones
<agallego> sabeu com fer que l'x-chat enviï notificacions per qualsevol canvi en el canal si no estàs atent a la finestra?
<Mitsurugi> ieah
<tsdgeos> haei
<Mitsurugi> no parlo suahili :(
<AlbertJB> jo sí
<Mitsurugi> hostia
<Mitsurugi> conec un que es fa dir Alberto JB xD
<Mitsurugi> bona vesprada RainCT
<AlbertJB> ?
<AlbertJB> no em jodis Mitsurugi
<AlbertJB> no tinc res a veure amb la marca de Whisky
<Mitsurugi> heheheh
<Mitsurugi> que quedi clar!
<Mitsurugi> xD
<Mitsurugi> algu fa servir ubuntu one?
<AlbertJB> jej
<AlbertJB> jo no sorry
<AlbertJB> jo google
<AlbertJB> Drive
<AlbertJB> tot encriptat xo
<AlbertJB> pq no em puguin llegir res
<AlbertJB> ubuntu one quant donen?
<AlbertJB> 5GB?
<Mitsurugi> 5gb
<Mitsurugi> es que m'hi ficaré la musica
<Mitsurugi> crec xD
<Mitsurugi> 20 gb = 32 €
<Mitsurugi> i tenir-hi  pos 25gb de musica
<Mitsurugi> nos ta mal
<AlbertJB> coio
<AlbertJB> et surt més barat un HD
<AlbertJB> jo en tinc un de 2 GB
<AlbertJB> 2 tb
<AlbertJB> perdo
<AlbertJB> tot i que des de les inundacions aquelles de tailandia no han baixat gaire els preus
<Mitsurugi> ia po ueno
<Mitsurugi> de moment provare el trial
<AlbertJB> pq ho vols tenir al cloud
<Mitsurugi> akest de  1 mes
<Mitsurugi> pq aixi sincronitzo
<AlbertJB> ah ok
<Mitsurugi> mbl, desktop i laptop
<AlbertJB> xo per pujar-ho..
<Mitsurugi> ia xDDD
<AlbertJB> t'hi pots estar hores
<AlbertJB> en fi no sé
<AlbertJB> jo tot aixo del núvol ho veig una mica..
<AlbertJB> sóc de la vella escola
<Mitsurugi> per coses petites si
<Mitsurugi> em va de perles, portatil, desktop i feina
<Mitsurugi> amb lo del dia a dia
<Mitsurugi> i la musica, doncs aixo, si vull estar al portatil doncs que, haig d'anar abuscar el HD
<Mitsurugi> i enxufarli la musica
<Mitsurugi> pos fa pal
<Mitsurugi> hahaah
<AlbertJB> pel que veig tens una vida ... moguda
<AlbertJB> xD
<AlbertJB> ets informàtic oi
<Mitsurugi> ueno
<Mitsurugi> desenvolupador web
<Mitsurugi> xD
<AlbertJB> a freenode es tipic
<Mitsurugi> se
<Mitsurugi> frikis s lo q som
<AlbertJB> bueno a IRC en general
<AlbertJB> si
<AlbertJB> bastant
<AlbertJB> ets de php o de M$$
<Mitsurugi> php
<AlbertJB> BÉ
<AlbertJB> :pp
<Mitsurugi> php, mysql, html5, python
<AlbertJB> com ha de ser home
<AlbertJB> de fet, quina pregunta més estúpida estant en un canal com #ubuntu-cat
<AlbertJB> xD
<Mitsurugi> s'ha d'estar a la moda
<Mitsurugi> per ser wai
<Mitsurugi> ara esta de moda això del html5
<AlbertJB> bueno
<AlbertJB> jo diria que és el futur
<Mitsurugi> jo també
<Mitsurugi> el que passa que la gent es flipa molt
<Mitsurugi> uahhhhhhh
<AlbertJB> bueno de flipats n'hi ha en tots els sectors
<Mitsurugi> com que tinc tant de temps lliure, al sortir de la feina no se m'acut res mes
<Mitsurugi> que apuntarme a un cicle superior
<Mitsurugi> d'akestos
<Mitsurugi> i estan els de segon curs que els sento cada dia parlar
<Mitsurugi> que si con el html5
<Mitsurugi> q soi un jedi del javascript
<Mitsurugi> q es la hostia el RWD
<Mitsurugi> q si no se ke xDD
<AlbertJB> ja
<AlbertJB> caram quina sort
<AlbertJB> deus sortir aviat
<Mitsurugi> a les 22 xD
<Mitsurugi> ostres RainCT
<Mitsurugi> ets del PDPC ?
<Mitsurugi> xD
<AlbertJB> freak out
<AlbertJB> be vaig a dormir
<AlbertJB> nanit senyors
<Mitsurugi> boas noites
<Mitsurugi> ho dic en gallec, ara que té mes numeros de desapareixer
#ubuntu-cat 2012-10-23
<JaumeDePalma> bon vespre
<jordisayol> bones JaumeDePalma
#ubuntu-cat 2012-10-24
<pakmanlh> hola
#ubuntu-cat 2012-10-25
<yo> Hola!
#ubuntu-cat 2012-10-26
<vici> hola
<vici> tinc ubuntu 12.04 i vuldria actualitzar al 12.10. Com ho hauria de fer si al gestor d'actualitzacions no em surt el missatge per actualitzar el sistema?
<jordisayol> vici: bones. al gestor d'actualització, ves a paràmetres, pestanya actualitzacions. A baix de tot hi ha un camp anomenat "Notifica'm si hi ha una versió d'Ubuntu nova", tria "per a qualsevol versió nova"
<vici> Gràcies! Ho vaig a probar
<jordisayol> sort!
<vici> D'acprd
<vici> ja em surt
<jordisayol> molt bé :-)
<vici> Moltes gràcies, que vagi bé :)
<jordisayol> dew!
<Albert_Tor> hola
#ubuntu-cat 2012-10-27
<andre> hola
#ubuntu-cat 2013-10-21
<gis09> Hola! Bona tarda!
<gis09> que hi ha algú amb un momentet?
<ramon_pernil1> bona tarda gis09
<ramon_pernil1> tinc un moment pero no parlo bé catala, aprenc :)
<gis09> hola! doncs probem-ho!
<gis09> t'enganxo el missatge que volia posar al forum
<gis09> Tinc la versió 12/04 d'ubuntu i tinc un problema ara mateix..  Probo d'actualitzar pel gestor d'actualitzacions i no em deixa, surt aquest missatge:  E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/extras.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise_main_binary-i386_Packages, E:No s'han pogut analitzar o obrir les llistes de paquets o el fitxer d'estat.'  Després he probat de donar una ordre pel te
<gis09> gisela@gisela-K53SC:~$ sudo apt-get -f install S'està llegint la llista de paquets… Error! E: Encountered a section with no Package: header E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/extras.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise_main_binary-i386_Packages E: No s'han pogut analitzar o obrir les llistes de paquets o el fitxer d'estat.
<gis09> que saps com podria solucionar aquests errors per poder actualitzar el sistema?
<ramon_pernil1> has vist aixo : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1981184
<ramon_pernil1> sembla que es el mateix problema
<gis09> ho he probat i no s'ha resolt
<gis09> em surt això
<gis09> gisela@gisela-K53SC:~$ sudo rm -r /var/lib/apt/lists/* rm: no s’ha pogut eliminar «/var/lib/apt/lists/*»: El fitxer o directori no existeix
<ramon_pernil1> I si probas amb /var/lib/apt/lists/extras.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise_main_binary-i386_Packages ?
<gis09> sembla que va bé
<gis09> de moment està acutlitzant el sistema
<gis09> moltes gràcies!
<ramon_pernil1> de res :)
<gis09> i una cosa...així quan dona error una solució és eliminar el paquet
<gis09> però i si aquest és important? o com puc saber-ho?
<ramon_pernil1> crec no cal que fer aixi cada vegada que hi ha un problema (es clar :P)
<ramon_pernil1> ?
<gis09> si és clar! anar-ne aprenent
<gis09> gràcies doncs!
<gis09> i escrius molt bé en català, ànims!
<ramon_pernil1> :) gracies (me agrada molt !)
<ramon_pernil1> *escriure
#ubuntu-cat 2013-10-26
<karliter> Bona nit
#ubuntu-cat 2014-10-21
<dracdargent> hei
<dracdargent> una pregunta, si instalo ubuntu, un cop fet puc exportar les dades del outlook cap al thunderbird?
#ubuntu-cat 2014-10-23
<joel_> Hola?
#ubuntu-cat 2015-10-21
<convidadet> Hola, qualcú sap com puc exportar la imatge de la pantalla a una tv (amb wifi)? Ho he mirat i remirat però no he trobat res (Ubuntu 14.04 amb targeta wifi, és clar)
#ubuntu-cat 2015-10-25
<bratac> bones
<metallic> hola bratac
<bratac> ei
<bratac> estava sopant
<bratac> :D
<bratac> he escrit un missatge al fòrum
<bratac> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2300389&p=13379257
<bratac> si algú em pugués donar un cop de mà, us ho agrairia
<metallic> jo no tinc coneixements d'això per en principi la informació podria ésser recuperable o al menys part d'ella
<bratac> gracies
<bratac> el problema és trobar la manera
<metallic> de totes maneres més enllà de recomanar-te algun programa (cosa que pots fer buscant per Internet) no sé què dir-te
<bratac> doncs res, gràcies per la sinceritat
<metallic> bratac, pots provar en algun dels canals en anglés també. Allà hi ha més gent i potser trobaràs algú que ho sàpiga
<bratac> si, demà, m'hi posaré
<bratac> gràcies
<metallic> de totes maneres has penjat el missatge fa molt poc, potser et contestarà algú XD
#ubuntu-cat 2016-10-24
<anna_> hola! fa molt de temps que no he actualitzat l'ubuntu i la versio que em recomana es la 14.04 ... la pregubta es ... funciona bé?
<anna_> ja veig que hi ha una 16.10
#ubuntu-cat 2018-10-22
<Systemfailure> hola
<Systemfailure> VIVA EL 155 - JUNQUERAS PUDRETE EN LA CARCEL CACHO CABRON  - VENGA PUGDEMONT CERDO DE MIERDA VUELVE A ESPAÑA SI TIENES HUEVOS
<Systemfailure> VIVA EL 155 - JUNQUERAS PUDRETE EN LA CARCEL CACHO CABRON  - VENGA PUGDEMONT CERDO DE MIERDA VUELVE A ESPAÑA SI TIENES HUEVOS
<Systemfailure> VIVA EL 155 - JUNQUERAS PUDRETE EN LA CARCEL CACHO CABRON  - VENGA PUGDEMONT CERDO DE MIERDA VUELVE A ESPAÑA SI TIENES HUEVOS
<Systemfailure> VIVA EL 155 - JUNQUERAS PUDRETE EN LA CARCEL CACHO CABRON  - VENGA PUGDEMONT CERDO DE MIERDA VUELVE A ESPAÑA SI TIENES HUEVOS
<Systemfailure> VIVA EL 155 - JUNQUERAS PUDRETE EN LA CARCEL CACHO CABRON  - VENGA PUGDEMONT CERDO DE MIERDA VUELVE A ESPAÑA SI TIENES HUEVOS
<Systemfailure> VIVA EL 155 - JUNQUERAS PUDRETE EN LA CARCEL CACHO CABRON  - VENGA PUGDEMONT CERDO DE MIERDA VUELVE A ESPAÑA SI TIENES HUEVOS
<Systemfailure> VIVA EL 155 - JUNQUERAS PUDRETE EN LA CARCEL CACHO CABRON  - VENGA PUGDEMONT CERDO DE MIERDA VUELVE A ESPAÑA SI TIENES HUEVOS
<Systemfailure> VIVA EL 155 - JUNQUERAS PUDRETE EN LA CARCEL CACHO CABRON  - VENGA PUGDEMONT CERDO DE MIERDA VUELVE A ESPAÑA SI TIENES HUEVOS
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> Algú s'ha colat.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> Molt
<ubuntaires_teleg> <muzzol> És un test
<ubuntaires_teleg> <wagafo> No sé qui té permisos d'administrar al canal d'IRC, per posar bans i tal.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Mentre el banejeu, vaig a encendre-li una espelma negra perquè se li muiga la pilila ⚰️⚰️⚰️⚰️
<tommypm> Hola, algu hem podria posar al dia
<tommypm> ?
#ubuntu-cat 2018-10-23
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> @ggrappa [Mentre el banejeu, vaig a encendre-li una espelma negra perquè se li muiga la pi …], 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣
#ubuntu-cat 2019-10-21
<Alquimista> Bon dia, tinc ubuntu studio i necessitaria poder visualitzar la data de creació d'arxius o fotos al costa de la columna de la data de modificació... amb el gestor de fitxers... He eastat buscant i no trobo la manera de fer-ho... Salut desde Sant Celoni!
<wagafo> Mira quin és el navegador de fitxers que estàs fent servir. Ho pots fer als menús del navegador de fitxers, a Ajuda -> Quant a
<Alquimista> D'acord, ho estic provant amb el Ubuntu Studio... el Thunar 1.6.15 i amb el PCManFM-Qt 0.12.0 (gestió de fitxer lleuger) http://lxqt.org
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> https://ubuntu.com/engage/19-10-webinar?utm_source=Email&utm_campaign=7013z000001Ftal&mkt_tok=eyJpIjoiWWpnM1pEbGhaVE5rTnpBeiIsInQiOiJ6XC9NN2czcThrYlRyMUFLK00ycFNwTFg4Q0FQYnpzMGRnUGpNNGVjaCt5YXVkczg2QkYzdEloSGNPUUlOQjBSNU1mMFBlWFBKYzlxRTI3dUpONHR0UEpzR0dWaVN1eDlueTFKMmxZY0VLZTdSWUlFYXE0V2ROYVdYZWxKZUVjR1EifQ%3D%3D
#ubuntu-cat 2019-10-22
<Alquimista> Bon dia, tinc ubuntu studio i necessitaria poder visualitzar la data de creació d'arxius o fotos al costat de la columna de la data de modificació... amb el gestor de fitxers... He estat buscant i no trobo la manera de fer-ho... ho estic provant amb el Thunar 1.6.15 i amb el PCManFM-Qt 0.12.0 (gestió de fitxer lleuger) http://lxqt.org ... Salut
<Alquimista> desde Sant Celoni!
<wagafo> Jo tinc el Thunar en anglès, i això ho puc configurar al menú Edit -> Preferences, a la Pestanya "Display" la primera opció és Icon Captions.
<Alquimista> tens el  Thunar 1.6.15?
